# How can I make my watchers happy?



## FairyStar (Aug 25, 2013)

This might be in the wrong place, I read the descriptions and stuff...I guess just move it? xD
Anyway, how can I make my watchers happy? Or get more watchers or comments on my work and stuff? Lately it feels my watchers aren't pleased with my work, or with me in general. Before I used to get comments on my work and for a good while I haven't :/
Is there anything I can do to try and change this? Thanks


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2013)

I suggest you don't give a fuck about your watchers unless they comment and have things to say to you. 

Just draw, make things, upload, upload what _you _want, keep working on your stuff, don't measure your success in views and faves, blah blah and so on.


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

FairyStar said:


> This might be in the wrong place, I read the descriptions and stuff...I guess just move it? xD
> Anyway, how can I make my watchers happy? Or get more watchers or comments on my work and stuff? Lately it feels my watchers aren't pleased with my work, or with me in general. Before I used to get comments on my work and for a good while I haven't :/
> Is there anything I can do to try and change this? Thanks





There isn't anything you can do if you have silent watchers.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Step one: Ask your watchers and not us because we're not them. (Unless we are..?)
Step two: Ignore them because you are the master of yourself, not random furfags on FA. (Unless you want the monies... Then you start sucking dicks to gain friends in high places)


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2013)

Do what you like and interact with others?

I mean you can't really force your watchers to do much of anything.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2013)

Make yourself happy first?

Being obligated to many people you haven't even met online is a very burdensome task.


----------



## FairyStar (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Step one: Ask your watchers and not us because we're not them. (Unless we are..?)
> Step two: Ignore them because you are the master of yourself, not random furfags on FA. (Unless you want the monies... Then you start sucking dicks to gain friends in high places)



I have asked before via journal and I don't get anything :l


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe your watchers are shy?
Don't want to talk?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2013)

FairyStar said:


> I have asked before via journal and I don't get anything :l



Your watchers aren't a fanbase to serve - they're just a bunch of dudes who look at the things you upload as they pop into their submission box which is also populated by a lot of other artists' work.

Quit worrying about trying to appeal to the masses in as few moves as possible and just consistently work on and improve upon on the work YOU want to make. Just about every artist on FA get their watchers by sticking around and uploading at least moderately decent work on a consistent basis that attracts people's attention in time and the watchers trickle in because of the work you're putting out.

If your watchers aren't responding to "what do you want to see", well, tough shit. Just make what interests you and stuff you have fun with enough to keep uploading. Not go e.g. "Oh, this guy wants some sonic fanart or something so I'll go draw just that in hopes I see my faves counter tick upwards."

If you're drawing just to get watches and faves rather than get better or enjoy yourself, then what's the point?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Maybe your watchers are shy?
> Don't want to talk?


Most likely this ^
I watch a lot of artists but I don't speak to them... ever.
I enjoy the art and move on.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2013)

Your watchers probably aren't only watching you, but many other artists. When it gets to be in the 100s or more it's going to be harder to start talking or leaving comments for every artist you watch. There's only so many hours in the day. I personally stopped commenting because it takes time from doing other things, like drawing and working on my own stuff. My friends know where to reach me if they need feedback or advice. They also know where to reach me to just chit chat.

I am on other sites as well so that really tells you how much time it can take to just leave comments on people you watch. There's so much social networking areas it's ridiculous.

But if you want some constructive comments, start posting up a sketchbook in the forums. There's a few of us that leave comments if you're interested in getting comments for improvement. Just make sure you don't embed NSFW images and leave links with warnings.


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

I watch 200+ people on FA and about that many on DA.

One of my watchers watches over 1000 people.

There's not enough time to comment on everything.


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 25, 2013)

FairyStar said:


> I have asked before via journal and I don't get anything :l



As a watcher, it is awkward to answer these types of journals. Particularly if there isn't anything wrong with the artist. I'm only watching 500ish people, yet if I don't check my FA every 2-3 hours; I get easily over 100 submissions. It is crazy to favorite or comment on all of them, so you pick maybe 5-10/100. I usually go for the colorful/bright images or the super cute ones. I've noticed people favor Pin-Ups too.


I hope this kinda helped.


----------



## Troj (Aug 25, 2013)

Clearly, the answer is always porn. Loads and loads of porn.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Troj said:


> Clearly, the answer is always porn. Loads and loads of porn.


This also works.


----------



## septango (Aug 25, 2013)

personally I only watch people when it benifits me, like if they do some kinda cool thing I can learn from (that and freinds cus you know theyre your freinds) 

where was I going with this?, ...... oh, prehaps you could try to start a conversation by doin out-of-the-box things, that is if you dont already 


just make sure YOU WANT TO do stuff like that 


.....I need to follow more


----------



## Zydala (Aug 25, 2013)

Ever heard of the saying "you can lead a horse to water..."? This is one of those times I think. You can't really make people do things. Think about what YOU wanna draw and make, and the people who appreciate it will eventually build up. Attention is good, it's an ego boost, yeah, but there's not much point to it all if that's the only reason you want to create things.

You should be known for what you like to make, not for things that other people wanted you to make. :]


----------



## Teal (Aug 25, 2013)

Zydala said:


> You should be known for what you like to make, not for *things that other people wanted you to make*. :]


 Which would be porn and only porn.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2013)

Teal said:


> Which would be porn and only porn. Which would be their character, done for free professional quality and sometimes porn of their characters



fixed.


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 25, 2013)

Now just wait a darn minute! Not all furries are total scumbags that want everything for free and don't care about you at all. There are decent ones out there.

Forget porn. Forget commissions. Draw what you like. Personally, I think that helps us watchers get to know you better. Plus commission pieces can suck the life out of you and nobody wants to +fav or comment on a Commission O'Doom.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 26, 2013)

You want to know the #1 way to get more watchers and ones that will talk probably? Draw porn.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

I would rather have one single dedicated fan than waste my life spewing drawing after drawing for ten thousand apathetic watchers that I constantly have to impress.

*You are not going to impress everyone.* This is a fact. And you know what? It doesn't even matter. People are shit. You don't have to be their art bitch.



catilda lily said:


> You want to know the #1 way to get more watchers and ones that will talk probably? Draw porn.



Don't listen to people like this. They don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 26, 2013)

Remba Hatari said:


> Now just wait a darn minute! Not all furries are total scumbags that want everything for free and don't care about you at all. There are decent ones out there.
> 
> Forget porn. Forget commissions. Draw what you like. Personally, I think that helps us watchers get to know you better. Plus commission pieces can suck the life out of you and nobody wants to +fav or comment on a Commission O'Doom.



As I said, the OP needs to draw for themself. Then people will come if they like the art. But they opened pandora's box on asking what would make them *happy*. Getting free stuff from someone in which they like the art will definitely make them happy. You think it's scummy, but it's at least an honest answer to the question.


----------



## Remba Hatari (Aug 26, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> As I said, the OP needs to draw for themself. Then people will come if they like the art. But they opened pandora's box on asking what would make them *happy*. Getting free stuff from someone in which they like the art will definitely make them happy. You think it's scummy, but it's at least an honest answer to the question.



I wasn't saying the answer was scummy; I was saying the furries that only want free art are scummy.


----------



## powderhound (Aug 26, 2013)

Troj said:


> Clearly, the answer is always porn. Loads and loads of porn.



I dunno, but Troj is usually right about most things.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 26, 2013)

I think OP gets it by now. 
But of course let's confuse the shit out of 'em by throwing porn arguments around. Gawd I love this forum.


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 26, 2013)

You know what actually WOULD make them happy? Requests. But then you'll get the people constantly demanding free art that at lot of times won't even say thank you if you draw something for them.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 26, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I think OP gets it by now.
> But of course let's confuse the shit out of 'em by throwing porn arguments around. Gawd I love this forum.



Don't get a big dick. I think OP is capable of deciphering the insightful comments from the lazy-ass porn comments.


----------



## Troj (Aug 26, 2013)

I was lazy-ass because you guys were doing a good job with the advice .


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 26, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Don't get a big dick. I think OP is capable of deciphering the insightful comments from the lazy-ass porn comments.



I wasn't being sarcastic when i said i love this forum. It's constant awfulness entertains me so.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly try answering most comments that come in, always try and be polite and helpful if possible. 
I try and reply to any question or comment that comes in, that and be productive. 

The more you draw and share the more people see your stuff, don't just repost stuff tho it gets highly annoying. 
I'm personally am watching over 3800 artists and can't comment on everything but try to when i really like something. 

Also the more you comment the more people see your not just here for the views or to sell them something.


----------



## Tigercougar (Aug 27, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Honestly try answering most comments that come in, always try and be polite and helpful if possible.
> I try and reply to any question or comment that comes in, that and be productive.
> 
> The more you draw and share the more people see your stuff, don't just repost stuff tho it gets highly annoying.
> ...



Why do you watch so many people though? That's something I've wondered with FA users in general. I'm sure you're submission notification is a constant sea of images and you can't possibly get a good look at every image. You don't get overwhelmed?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 27, 2013)

Give out free blowjobs to every watcher.

That'll make them happy.


----------



## Joshkbosh (Aug 27, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Why do you watch so many people though? That's something I've wondered with FA users in general. I'm sure you're submission notification is a constant sea of images and you can't possibly get a good look at every image. You don't get overwhelmed?



Exactly! I only watch 300 people, but I get 100 new journals and around 200 new submissions, Just overnight!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic when i said i love this forum. It's constant awfulness entertains me so.



Did you even read my post?

Also, you're not exactly poster of the year yourself.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 27, 2013)

Please don't make me get out the squirty spray


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Did you even read my post?
> 
> Also, you're not exactly poster of the year yourself.


Oh I know.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 27, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Why do you watch so many people though? That's something I've wondered with FA users in general. I'm sure you're submission notification is a constant sea of images and you can't possibly get a good look at every image. You don't get overwhelmed?



It gets overwhelming at times, like when I am away for a few days. 
Then I usually just skim or if insane amounts nuke to clear them. 

I watch so many artists cause, not sure ya know it but FA has TONs of great artists and people who are friendly and sweet. I watch a lot of artists cause I honestly love art, a picture doesn't have to be perfect or only drawn by some popular artist. I know how long it takes to make some of these pictures, countless hours spent making. Taking a look and mentioning I appreciate all that hard effort is my pleasure, I saw something that made me smile and I comment, hopefully to make the artist smile as well. 

Watching so many, i find tons of art people may have missed and make new friends I would never of had.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 13, 2013)

I've always assumed that if someone chooses to watch me, it's because they liked what I was doing, even they weren't being particularly chatty.  I've had pieces on other archives where the hits were going crazy, yet not a peep in the comments sections, so I don't think you can necessarily equate silence with disapproval.  They may just think you're doing fine, and don't need their input.     As for getting more watchers, that's already been adequately covered elsewhere.
       I'd say, just keep doing what you're doing, and maybe try a few new things.   Trying to create by poll just leads to a lot of boring, generic stuff.


----------



## rjbartrop (Sep 13, 2013)

I looked at your page, and 700+ watchers in a year and a half is pretty respectable.  That's about what I got in my first year here.   I will say that, seeing how the people most likely to see your journal are the people who have chosen to follow you,  a journal telling them how much they such for not paying attention to you is probably not the wisest move.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 16, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Honestly try answering most comments that come in, always try and be polite and helpful if possible.
> I try and reply to any question or comment that comes in, that and be productive.


This. If people see that you actually read their comments and care to answer, they're encouraged to comment more.

Go to their gallery and comment on their stuff. For some that's like "OMG one of my favourite artists saw my work"  It shows you're not self-centered.


----------



## azure-anomaly (Sep 17, 2013)

Your watchers have watched you for a reason! Whatever you're doing currently, they must like some part of it to go through the effort of watching you and looking forward to what you do next. It should be up to you first and foremost what you draw and post.

That being said, what other people have stated about being social is really important! Get to know the user base you have and generally get an idea for your audience. Reply to comments, browse galleries and comment, fave works, thank for watches or wish them a good day...all are good methods for showing your user base you care.

If you really want to ask them a set of questions about your work/what they would like to see, provide a survey for them to complete + an incentive. This allows them to remain anonymous as they give you their opinion, and choosing from multiple choice questions is much easier than producing a response out of the air. As for an incentive - it could be art, a giveaway, whatever sounds good to you!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Timetrick (Oct 13, 2013)

People watch you because they like whatever it is you're creating.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 17, 2013)

If you want a quick burst you're gonna need to consistently draw raunchy porn, particularly of a clique interest like Sonic.

Otherwise, you just keep drawing what you like and see if you ever get an art trade or a commission.

Once you have some image, you can work on changing it by adding clean stuff and what you really want to draw.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

You don't need to draw porn. I wish people would stop with that advice.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> You don't need to draw porn. I wish people would stop with that advice.


You're exactly right, but you cannot deny it's easier and faster to do so.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> You're exactly right, but you cannot deny it's easier and faster to do so.



No it's not. Stop giving terrible advice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> You're exactly right, but you cannot deny it's easier and faster to do so.



You'll get some watchers because you drew porn for a while.

When you decide you've got "enough" watchers because of your porn, you move to drawing what you want.

Those people never gave a shit about anything but your porn. They will then leave, making you have wasted a lot of time and effort on drawing tasteless smut. 

If they don't leave immediately, they'll leave a lot of comments that will frustrate you.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Arshes, I must respect you and your opinion especially as you are FA staff, but I have to protest your dismissive tone. When I use that tone myself in a community I am usually suspended from it immediately.



Gibby, you are making several logical errors.
- Assuming that pornography equates to "tasteless smut" (although I admit on FurAffinity this is fairly consistent.)
- Assuming that switching from pornography means dropping it cold turkey overnight and suddenly doing two-color cubism or something else completely dissonant.
- Assuming that every single last person who ever watched you while you were drawing pornography, or even most of them, *will* leave when you are no longer drawing it.

There are plenty of people on FurAffinity who favorite porn /among other things/ and /are not/ shallow perverts, as you apparently presume every last one of our theoretical artist's watchers are. Just because you are drawing porn does not mean your talent as an artist will be completely overshadowed with every single person overlooking it. If it does, you are not such a good artist to begin with.

The point of watchers is not to have watchers, but to have traffic. A sudden explosion of popularity - for ANY reason - will give you a corresponding surge of traffic, which will reach most everyone on the site. If your erotic art is drawn well enough it will reach people who honestly like your art style, if indeed they happen to largely consist of people also interested in porn.

If you are a good artist, then your erotic art will reflect that just as much as your clean art will and will be every bit as good. It does not magically become shallow and clique.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> - Assuming that pornography equates to "tasteless smut" (*although I admit on FurAffinity this is fairly consistent*.)



so no error, then



> - Assuming that switching from pornography means dropping it cold turkey overnight and suddenly doing two-color cubism or something else completely dissonant.



What if you actually don't really want to draw porn like those I was talking about?



> - Assuming that every single last person who ever watched you while you were drawing pornography, or even most of them, *will* leave when you are no longer drawing it.



Even if they don't unwatch, there's a lot of chance that they'll stop paying attention. People who come for porn, stay because porn. Logic.



> you apparently presume every last one of our theoretical artist's watchers are.



Dunno where you got this from



> The point of watchers is not to have watchers, but to have traffic. A sudden explosion of popularity - for ANY reason - will give you a corresponding surge of traffic



Yes

by people looking for porn


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Furries will never be happy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Deo said:


> Flurries will never be happy.



I guess that's true.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> Arshes, I must respect you and your opinion especially as you are FA staff, but I have to protest your dismissive tone. When I use that tone myself in a community I am usually suspended from it immediately.



You shouldn't give bad advice. Telling someone to stop doing it is not the same as telling you to do something like "Fuck off and die, idiot"

I know a lot a communities who have come down worse than what I said. This is not "your community" or whatever magical place you think that this applies to. 

You are making the assumption people *just watch* for porn.
No people will LOOK for porn, it's no guarantee you get watchers, since a lot of stuff gets posted to FA horrors or other type communities to get made fun of. 

Drawing porn is not the same as drawing "Good" porn or recognizable porn.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby, it's obvious you're not interested in an actual discussion and instead would rather ignore my points and reiterate ad nauseum.



Arshes, if you're a good artist, won't you be drawing good porn?


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fubriel, stop. Arshes can abuse us because unlike other communities _this _community thrives on abuse. And Arshes abuses us in ways that make us better artists and sometimes better people. Hurts so good.

But really, concrete constructive criticism is a gift of both experience and time on her part. Arshes doesn't say things that make our hearts go pitterpatter, but she says things that drive improvement and foster skill. And she has the patience, generosity, and graciousness to continue giving good feedback and critique even when asshats give her shit about it because that's not the echo chamber of ego pumping they wanted to hear.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> Gibby, it's obvious you're not interested in an actual discussion and instead would rather ignore my points and reiterate ad nauseum.
> 
> 
> 
> Arshes, if you're a good artist, won't you be drawing good porn?



Well I'm not too interesting in a slanging match with you, especially considering that the artist opinion here unanimously agrees that you're giving bad advice about a cheapass attempt at getting watchers, so there's not much point.



Deo said:


> Arshes can abuse us because unlike other communities _this _community  thrives on abuse. And Arshes abuses us in ways that make us better  artists and sometimes better people. Hurts so good.



This, though abuse isn't the word I'd give. I don't think arshes and others here have given any bad advice or unhelpful feedback at all. 

People only seem to consider it abusive because it's far from what they want to hear. Go to /ic/ if you want to see some harsh feedback. There's good advice to be found at /ic/ but _holy shit_ they are harsh.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> This, though abuse isn't the word I'd give. I don't think arshes and others here have given any bad advice or unhelpful feedback at all.
> 
> People only seem to consider it abusive because it's far from what they want to hear. Go to /ic/ if you want to see some harsh feedback. There's good advice to be found at /ic/ but _holy shit_ they are harsh.



Yeah it's not abuse. Not at all, but I say that because perhaps it will put it in a context Fibriel will understand. And FAF does thrive on it's chaotic sarcastic center, it isn't like the other online communities he keeps referencing.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

We should return to the original topic, because it's obvious this discussion will not yield anything worthwhile as neither side will back down anytime soon.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> We should return to the original topic, because it's obvious this discussion will not yield anything worthwhile as neither side will back down anytime soon.



so it's about you winning rather than you trying to question and further develop common sense?

k den


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> We should return to the original topic, because it's obvious this discussion will not yield anything worthwhile as neither side will back down anytime soon.



Yeah that question was already answered, when you decided to be late to the party and chime in with that god awful cliche of "draw porn".


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey you can call it whatever you want, I don't care as long as you get back on topic.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> Hey you can call it whatever you want, I don't care as long as you get back on topic.



who got drunk and made you a moderator


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gibby said:


> who got drunk and made you a moderator


I wouldn't be surprised if that were to occur but I would be very worried.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that were to occur but I would be very worried.



You could perhaps stop digging a hole for yourself.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> You could perhaps stop digging a hole for yourself.


If speaking my mind is the wrong thing to do I am gladly ignorant.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> If speaking my mind is the wrong thing to do I am gladly ignorant.



No no no. _I__nsulting_ the very people who can boot you off the site (which you did with your previous reply) is a pretty idiotic thing to do.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Oct 18, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> No no no. _Insulting_ the very people who can boot you off the site (which you did with your previous reply) is a pretty idiotic thing to do.


If they are _that_ sensitive that they can't even take such a harmless joke, then I should not patronize their service in the first place.

If they have a problem with me, they will tell me in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> If they have a problem with me, they will tell me in no uncertain terms.


I have a problem with you. 


Given it's mostly justified since you're being a bloated self-righteous cuntnugget in every thread you touch.


----------



## Ansitru (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> If they are _that_ sensitive that they can't even take such a harmless joke, then I should not patronize their service in the first place.
> 
> If they have a problem with me, they will tell me in no uncertain terms.



It's not a matter of sensitivity.

It's a matter of not provoking people in charge when provocation is uncalled for. 
Especially if you are a newbie on the forums without a clue of how the forum works and what you can and can not say and get away with.



Deo said:


> I have a problem with you.
> 
> 
> Given it's mostly justified since you're being a bloated self-righteous cuntnugget in every thread you touch.




I can't "like" your post, so I'll give you a "thank you" this way instead.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> If they are _that_ sensitive that they can't even take such a harmless joke



I find it fucking hilarious when people try and play off their assholery as a joke

HA HA IT IS OKAY GUISE I AM ACTUALLY NOT BEING AN ASSHOLE

IT IS ALL A BIG JOKE !!!

I WOULD NEVER DO THAT TO THE PEOPLE WHO COULD BAN MY ASS WITH THE BACKING OF A PISSED OFF MOB

HA HA

HOW SILLY THAT YOU FELL FOR IT

HA HA




HA


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 18, 2013)

Fibriel Solaer said:


> If they are _that_ sensitive that they can't even take such a harmless joke, then I should not patronize their service in the first place.
> 
> If they have a problem with me, they will tell me in no uncertain terms.



I don't think there's a single person here that enjoys your posts.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry, gonna close this.

We had Necro McNancy come in and reply with another cliched response when it was already answered and basically shitposted in the thread.


----------

